# Failed my driving exam



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I was too nervous ... Really happy I took it though, I've been pushing it off for 2 years already. The center's always backed up but I plan to reschedule as soon as I can and hopefully pass.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Good for you! 
You failed. Everyone fails at something, some time in their life, but it was a success that you even went an tried. 
A lot have trouble trying again, after failing. 
Try again, and that'll be another success, whether you pass the exam or not.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

When a failure becomes a triumph, that is all that matters.
Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

It's good that you tried it. I failed mine twice, but the third time I passed. I was also too nervous every time. Good luck next time!


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

why do you get nervous? read the book, go and pass it!
it's really no big deal.
passed it my first go, and only got 2 answers wrong.

I was so surprised I asked the chick "are you serious? I passes??" haa good times.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck  I was really nervous too and even made mistakes but I still passed. I'm sure you'll be able to do it next time because now you know what to expect and can be better prepared.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm going to take it again tomorrow. If I don't pass this time or at least pass the parallel parking I'll be frustrated, I practiced it for hours. 

This isn't the written test, I passed that with no problem. I'm going for my license now and having someone watch me drive and judging me is a big deal for me.


----------



## floatingballoon (Aug 17, 2010)

I understand that frustration. I failed my road test twice. I haven't taken my third because I really don't want to take the 5-hour class (again) if I fail the third time. The first time I took the 5-hour class, it was a total waste. I never attempted to schedule a road tests or practice. I was too nervous to even think about it. My certification expired. My permit expired. Now, that I've taken the road test twice and failed, I got discouraged and never attempted to schedule for the third one. My permit expired ...again.  I need to take the written test now. *Sigh.


----------

